# Recovering from SERIOUS injury!



## Metallica fish (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi all,

6 weeks ago my friend had a serious accident. Long story short she had an external (or open) fractured femur. She is definitely on the road to recovery, and is going through physio.

Her concern is that she has developed uneven hips since the accident. I'm not really keen on tackling this issue without doctors being involved. But if there are any light exercise she can do to free up the hip, I'm all ears. Her current physio exercises compromise of getting movement back in the leg. She can currently bend the knee to around 30 degrees.

Secondly I'm looking for some limited range of movement upper body exercises. I'm relatively new to this myself, so I'm not confident in my limited knowledge.

Thanks in advance.

Liam


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

Get a decent physio to do the Thomas Test and Trendelenburg.

if she lifts one leg and the pelvis drops on the other side, training at this stage will f**k her spine and cause muscle imbalance.


----------

